# I Want!!!



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah...this!






Dan


----------



## Ken Hixson (Apr 4, 2016)

Seems highly probable this is Tesla's vision we will see in Reveal 2 since they mention instrumentation "like a spaceship" !!! 

Now just add some side cameras for blind spots and display them on the "sides" of the HUD screen and you can elminate side mirrors entirely and keep your focus straight ahead. Don't know about everyone else but the next 18 months will seem like an eternity.


----------



## Gary Moore (Apr 10, 2016)

Time is indeed relative. Yes, 18 months seems like an eternity from our end, but inside Tesla, it probably seems more like a nanosecond. The world of tomorrow does not exist yet, and there are details like Title 49 CFR 571.111, which legally complicate taking the mirrors off.


----------



## Van Shrider (Apr 3, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Yeah...this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what I was thinking about when they hired the two new engineers both of which have experience here. The HUD is probably going to be one of the first things that Milan Kovac will be working on. If he can do all that in the Skully Helmet, I can't wait to see what he does in a Tesla. IF they save this for the 3, they will put on the S and X days after the reveal making some want the next version. The Model S forum is already buzzing about a HUD for the S.

If it's optional -choice between two types of systems - I'm going with the Best HUD options. No skimping there.

The competition will be worrying once again when the second reveal hits the airways. I have a feeling that we will be extremely pleased.


----------



## Gary Moore (Apr 10, 2016)

It would certainly be the last laugh upon my personal critics for preordering a car which had not even been revealed to the public yet if I eventually drive mine over via a helmet, like an F35 fighter. Elon has said the steering wheel on the prototype is not like production, which is more like a spaceship. I guess my acquaintances would find that visitation about as humorous as my having a car which fired photon torpedoes at theirs.


----------



## Van Shrider (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm waiting for the 1 gram thorium generator that complements the power system to give 25 years of equivalent charge.


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

I have looked at videos of a number of HUD displays since placing my reservation. I firmly believe that this will be the standard display for basic information in the Model 3. So far this example is the one I like the best. I think the hiring of Kovac made this type of display almost a certainty, but we will have to wait for part 2 to see exactly what it looks like. This is Elon's idea of what spaceship controls should look like, I think the Model 3 is going to be less dramatic. No need to dock with the ISS or land for reuse.


----------



## Gman (Apr 12, 2016)

I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas . ...where Santa is Elon and the Tesla elfs are hard at work on M3s!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

It should be possible to augment human vision by displaying an enhanced view of the road in nighttime and bad weather conditions. The digital camera used for autopilot has inherent infrared capability.


----------



## Blackout (Apr 24, 2016)

Gary Moore said:


> Time is indeed relative. Yes, 18 months seems like an eternity from our end, but inside Tesla, it probably seems more like a nanosecond. The world of tomorrow does not exist yet, and there are details like Title 49 CFR 571.111, which legally complicate taking the mirrors off.


Oh man you are soo right, I've been looking for model 3 news like everyday since they revealed it and I can't imagine surviving 2 years like that lol... But yah in an engineering point of view times fly by like crazy and engineers always wish they had more time to validate their product and cover all the problems that could happen over time, while customers are impatiently waiting and pressuring the engineering team to release it... It must be tough to be in their shoes, probably lots of overtime to meet deadlines... I'm currently living a similar situation in a much smaller scale than Tesla and I can say that it's not easy... But hey they hire the best so we'll see... 
To be the devil advocate here, although I would love to have such display wouldn't a display like that cover the area that was initially dedicated to see the road (lower part of the road, just in front of the hood...) like wouldn't this sort of reduce a bit visibility?


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

HUDs are by their very nature transparent. They are after all just reflections. I would not worry about obstructing the view of the road.
If a fighter pilot can land on a carrier with an HUD, I am sure that you would not have a problem driving.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Blackout said:


> Oh man you are soo right, I've been looking for model 3 news like everyday since they revealed it and I can't imagine surviving 2 years like that lol... But yah in an engineering point of view times fly by like crazy and engineers always wish they had more time to validate their product and cover all the problems that could happen over time, while customers are impatiently waiting and pressuring the engineering team to release it... It must be tough to be in their shoes, probably lots of overtime to meet deadlines... I'm currently living a similar situation in a much smaller scale than Tesla and I can say that it's not easy... But hey they hire the best so we'll see...
> To be the devil advocate here, although I would love to have such display wouldn't a display like that cover the area that was initially dedicated to see the road (lower part of the road, just in front of the hood...) like wouldn't this sort of reduce a bit visibility?


Tesla doesn't have a lot of time to finish Model 3 given they want to start production of the car by the end of next year. They've learned from Model X that feature creep can get the best of them and they don't want to repeat that "mistake".

This is why the Gigafactory had to be built to it's current state as quickly as possible and why they held a "contest" to get States competing on getting their business in a short amount of time. Nevada won for several reasons but ultimately it was the speediness of the land owners clearing the pad before they even won the contract that pushed it over in their favour.

Tesla has to finish Model 3 design and development and move on to validation early next year. But most importantly and probably the hardest part is they also have to design the *machinery* to make the Model 3. This means the tooling, production lines and everything else that has to go into the Fremont plant before production begins. This was started some time ago but they have to start implementing this stuff before the end of this year in order to meet the deadline they have. You don't see what goes on inside the factory but rest assured they have a *lot* of work to get it ready for this car. We will see more news from them later this year as this progresses. They added a second production line for Model X and Model S and a new paint factory that can do 10,000 cars a week in November of 2014, pretty much a full year before Model X production really started ramping up. That's why I say Model 3 tooling should be done by the end of this year given it will be much bigger. Last I heard they added more stamping presses recently.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Tesla doesn't have a lot of time to finish Model 3 given they want to start production of the car by the end of next year. They've learned from Model X that feature creep can get the best of them and they don't want to repeat that "mistake".


The other thing I find kind of fun to contemplate is the fact that we don't really know how much of this has already been completed and just kept under wraps. I wouldn't be surprised if a good deal of this is done and Tesla is just understating where they are so they can come in under budget and ahead of time.

Dan


----------



## Blackout (Apr 24, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Tesla doesn't have a lot of time to finish Model 3 given they want to start production of the car by the end of next year. They've learned from Model X that feature creep can get the best of them and they don't want to repeat that "mistake".
> 
> This is why the Gigafactory had to be built to it's current state as quickly as possible and why they held a "contest" to get States competing on getting their business in a short amount of time. Nevada won for several reasons but ultimately it was the speediness of the land owners clearing the pad before they even won the contract that pushed it over in their favour.
> 
> Tesla has to finish Model 3 design and development and move on to validation early next year. But most importantly and probably the hardest part is they also have to design the *machinery* to make the Model 3. This means the tooling, production lines and everything else that has to go into the Fremont plant before production begins. This was started some time ago but they have to start implementing this stuff before the end of this year in order to meet the deadline they have. You don't see what goes on inside the factory but rest assured they have a *lot* of work to get it ready for this car. We will see more news from them later this year as this progresses. They added a second production line for Model X and Model S and a new paint factory that can do 10,000 cars a week in November of 2014, pretty much a full year before Model X production really started ramping up. That's why I say Model 3 tooling should be done by the end of this year given it will be much bigger. Last I heard they added more stamping presses recently.


I remember back in the days they spend a long time trying to teach the machines how to perfect their assigned task...they are probably better at it now, but it will be a whole new programming process to teach these new machines how to do the model 3...

So would you say because of their bad experience with the model X they would skip the HUD on the model 3 to meet deadline and demands ?


----------



## Blackout (Apr 24, 2016)

Badback said:


> HUDs are by their very nature transparent. They are after all just reflections. I would not worry about obstructing the view of the road.
> If a fighter pilot can land on a carrier with an HUD, I am sure that you would not have a problem driving.


I would like to see with my own eyes, but from what I can see from the video posted above it doesn't look as transparent as I would like it to be...(Not like the movies lool). It would be cool if we could adjust the transparency to a desired level. I'll look into what is currently implemented for jet fighters...


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Blackout said:


> I'll look into what is currently implemented for jet fighters...


Don't need to check fighters just look at what they are putting in Corvettes. I have driven in my friend's. The system works very well.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Blackout said:


> So would you say because of their bad experience with the model X they would skip the HUD on the model 3 to meet deadline and demands ?


Absolutely not. Chances are a HUD system would be cheaper than analogue gauges and probably outsourced anyway.

Whatever they decide to do I am confident they have learned from past experiences.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Blackout said:


> So would you say because of their bad experience with the model X they would skip the HUD on the model 3 to meet deadline and demands ?


I think you have the mistaken impression that HUDs are a brand-new technology that is hard to implement. They've been available in cars for decades now. You can buy cheap aftermarket HUDs for you current car on Amazon for $50. A HUD won't hold up Model 3 development.

The biggest issues with the current cars are the Model X's fancy falcon doors, and the fancy door handles on the Model S. Luckily, the Model 3 will have neither of these features.


----------



## Numb (Apr 26, 2016)

How does a HUD work in very cold climates with frost, mist and condensation?


----------



## Blackout (Apr 24, 2016)

garsh said:


> I think you have the mistaken impression that HUDs are a brand-new technology that is hard to implement. They've been available in cars for decades now. You can buy cheap aftermarket HUDs for you current car on Amazon for $50. A HUD won't hold up Model 3 development.
> 
> The biggest issues with the current cars are the Model X's fancy falcon doors, and the fancy door handles on the Model S. Luckily, the Model 3 will have neither of these features.


Hey you are right...I just checked lol

I also checked it on the corvette...feel more comfortable about it...


----------



## Blackout (Apr 24, 2016)

Numb said:


> How does a HUD work in very cold climates with frost, mist and condensation?


Yah that I a good question and also more things to consider with this technology especially your mirror is all you have to see what speed your are driving, etc...
I don't know maybe they'll include front wind shield defrosters to help with this (not likely tho since it will be more load on the batteries..)...but at that point if your wind shield is that bad maybe you shouldn't drive lol
What about having crack on your wind-shield? Like small rocks flying as you drive on the highway then cracks the area where the speed is shown?, Would be cool if you could adjust the size and location of where the information is displayed...


----------



## Van Shrider (Apr 3, 2016)

If you'd like to know a little more about Heads up displays










But remember that it is being designed by the guy that designed this






And the guy that designed this interior with gesture controls


----------



## Blackout (Apr 24, 2016)

Van Shrider said:


> If you'd like to know a little more about Heads up displays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thank you for sharing...


----------



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

Those HUDs are amazing! I especially liked the Concept Study Porsche Mission E video.


----------

